# Regency Gas Fireplace with FireGenie Remote won't turn off!



## rgwhitaker (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and hope I'm in the right place.

About 3-4 weeks ago, my mother purchased a really nice Regency (the E21 model) gas fireplace that inserts into her brick fireplace. The fireplace came with a FireGenie remote. 

This past week, there were a couple of times when, after running the fireplace throughout the day, my mother wanted to turn the fireplace off. When she pressed the On/Off button, nothing happened! The fireplace continued to run. She had to press the On/Off button several times before it turned off. (Kinda scary!)

Last night when I visited her, I also wanted to try the Auto feature, which when turned to Auto, the remote acts like a thermostat. I set the temperature to 82 degrees F. A while later, when the room temperature read 83.5 degrees F, the fireplace still had not turned off.

Has anyone had a similar experience with a gas fireplace? I'm wondering if the remote is bad, the receiver on the fireplace, or the fireplace as a whole!

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

does the reciever have batteries or is it plugged in? If the reciever has batteres, and if its installed under the fireplace, the batteries are possibly getting toasted fast.


----------



## rgwhitaker (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes. The receiver has batteries and is under the fireplace. I wondered about that. It seems that they would get too hot!

Can the receiver be placed somewhere else?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

most will fit in a outlet box where a wall switch will go. Now, most recievers have a heat shield, if its supposed to have one make sure its installed. If it doesnt have one, consider purchasing a AC reciever. They work consistantly.


----------



## rgwhitaker (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. And pardon my ignorance, but what's an AC receiver? Is it something you can purchase from the place where we bought the fireplace? Also, how can I learn if there's a heat shield for the receiver?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 8, 2006)

a AC reciever is one that plugs in instead of using batteries. As far as the heatshield, i have no idea, call the dealer? It would look like a black box with insulation on the inside. There easy to make too. You just need somthing non combustable to cover the unit and have a good rockwool insulation around it. I highly recommed that you just look for the AC version. Sell your moms existing one and go buy another. There all generic and most work on any gas appliance.


----------

